# Bypass Mode



## Stosta (24/8/16)

Hi Guys,

Hoping you can clear something up for me. I have always thought that "Bypass" referred to a function on the mod that allowed you to vape it while it was recharging.

The other day I was I overheard someone tlaking about their mod, and they turned it onto bypass mode. I thought it was strange to have a specific mode for charging. But now I just read something that seems to imply that bypass mode essentialy turns a VW mod into a mech mod.

So does that mean it bypasses all the settings, does it bypass all the safety features. This guy had accidently switched it onto bypass mode and was wondering why his vape was so different. Is it possible for him to damage himself / his battery / his mod?

TIA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Yip, I have bypass mode as then in mech mode, with all the precautions applying.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

Awesome , always wondered this myself


----------



## Stosta (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> Yip, I have bypass mode as then in mech mode, with all the precautions applying.


But your mod doesn't know the amp range of your battery right? So if I accidently put my mod into a bypass mode if I have been vaping a low build in VW mode, surely there is a chance for some serious trouble?


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Stosta said:


> But your mod doesn't know the amp range of your battery right? So if I accidently put my mod into a bypass mode if I have been vaping a low build in VW mode, surely there is a chance for some serious trouble?


Yes, that is how I see it too. In any event, I deem it prudent to always build as if on a mech - electronics do go haywire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/8/16)

"Passthrough" charging is the term used when a mod can let you vape while charging. Bypass generally does not bypass ALL circuitry, but this may be different on different mods, and some safety features are still enabled. I think it's something that got introduced so people could bypass the bucking/boosting for builds that need a little more wattage or if you want to go lower than the restrictions set in the power mode, and it has just stuck around (think a clapton build in a dripper on a pico). Why you'll find the larger mods don't generally have it. AFAIK only kanthal should be used in this mode. It's "mech" but it isn't.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

